# barracuda cuda <?> comp



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Saw a temp locking this up at work. Its seen better days, and better owners.
CDT

( no real value ?)


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Aluminum, or steel? Kinda tough to tell, huge front tubes, but the stays get soooo skinny......


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Prior to being bought out by Ross and in their Durango days, Barracuda made very nice bikes. Does it have Tres Hombres sticker on the seat-tube?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Being local, I'd like to find out more about these. The DosXX team bikes are cool, but every other one I've seen seems rather ordinary. 

OTOF?


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

That poor Manitou is filled with stinky elastomer-goop!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty cool that other people are riding.

I'm not gonna steal somebodies bike just because they don't appreciate its heritage, so long as they ride it, I'll help to better understand that they are sitting on a classic.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Ill have to look at it again...A few temps are riding to work now... I hear they get $7/hr....and the service gets $14/hr :madmax:


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> Saw a temp locking this up at work. Its seen better days, and better owners.
> CDT
> 
> ( no real value ?)


For some reason I think you're in Chicago? I ask because I am and have seen a number of Barracudas locked up around the north side. That one looks familiar, but it's hard to be sure.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, Chicagoland...I grew up in Humboldt park, now live in Roselle and work in Melrose Park, so not the same bike. Unless it was recently stolen...
Not the kinda person riding it you would expect. VRC wise...
CDT


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

In this city anything is possible. I see one similar around the Western and Lawrence general area. Other than that they're random sightings.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*along these lines....*

I saw thes around the San Fernando Valley while working last week. ( I do insurance inspections) I know the one is a road bike, but its an early Kestrel with the starfish Mavic cranks. The Kestrel and the Zaskar both look like they havent moved in a very long time.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

On-One said:


> Prior to being bought out by Ross and in their Durango days, Barracuda made very nice bikes. Does it have Tres Hombres sticker on the seat-tube?


Tres amigos I think....?


----------



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like a '94-95 or so. These bikes were made of shaped steel tubing and were enormously heavy compared to the more mainstream bikes of the time. But there were anodized bits hung all over these bikes and people bought them.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> Tres amigos I think....?


thats right! my memory...she fails me...


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

actually its Tree Amigos !


----------



## sithlord3 (Aug 12, 2007)

*.*

Its a '94.....I disagree that they were that much heavier than otherd fr there time....mine hasnt changed much in the last 14 years besides the powder coat and its 24 pounds...


----------



## rctrex (Jun 30, 2007)

*Ahh, an old 'Cuda Comp*

Yes that is a 1994 Barracuda Cuda 'Comp when they were built in Durango. I got this one new since 1994. Here is mine, it has turned into the ride to pull the child trailer around.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

The temp still comes in on it sometimes...Or a temp. Not sure if its the same guy, we have some union rule about temps and 90 days....


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> Tres amigos I think....?


I think it's actually Tree Amigos. They donated money to an environmental charity for every bike sold.

Pretty cool.

I think Trek is one of the only companies that still does that. ($10 to IMBA for each full suspension sold! )

rb


----------



## whatsteel (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pix of Barracuda Decals*

I have an older Barracuda and I am getting some help from members of mtbr
to complete my ride (decals); however, any pix I can get of other Barracudas would be helpful.
Especially of the head tube, the tree amigos decals and the decals where the paint changes colors..

You can e-mail them to [email protected]

Thanxs
Thanxs
Thanxs,

danny


----------



## hamm23 (Jul 1, 2010)

rctrex said:


> Yes that is a 1994 Barracuda Cuda 'Comp when they were built in Durango. I got this one new since 1994. Here is mine, it has turned into the ride to pull the child trailer around.


Just picked this same bike from Craigslist and I love it!!! It rides better than any newer bike that i've owned in the last few years (all entry level).

p.s. bumping a really old thread


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

It's fun to find something fun and then research it on the internet. there is a lot of information here about old mountainbikes.


----------



## cudarider (Aug 14, 2010)

*Love Cudas*

I've riden an A2M since 98 and am not looking to switch anytime soon. the thing in great in singletrack and climbs like a champ. Would love to put a disc on the front but am not willing to swap out my carbon nuke proof hubs that don't have a flange to mount a disc.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*barracudabicycles.com ? ? ?*

What's happening VRC-

Any time I see a post about Barracuda bikes, I'm always interested. I know they aren't special to some (or many) of you on this board... but I love mine! I have a 1993 A2L (Limited), the gold and white frame, only made one year.

I have to ask, does anyone know what's up with www.barracudabicycles.com? When I picked up my A2L, that site was very helpful in understanding my new ride plus so much more. I was told the creator of barracudabicycles.com was here on MTBR. Can anybody verify this? If so, please contact me with his info for a PM and questions,

Thank you for your time and the help!

Have a great weekend!

-DON-


----------



## sithlord3 (Aug 12, 2007)

*.*

he was hosting it from his house and had a fire...lost everything related to the site....he is in the process of gettin it back together....


----------



## cudarider (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's mine. I also posted a pic of my saddle, I found it years ago but have never seen one before or since. First time posting a pic so I hope it works.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

neo_pop_71 said:


> What's happening VRC-
> 
> Any time I see a post about Barracuda bikes, I'm always interested. I know they aren't special to some (or many) of you on this board... but I love mine! I have a 1993 A2L (Limited), the gold and white frame, only made one year.
> 
> ...


this is a complete scan of the mid 90's catalog on retrobikes from the UK. hopes this helps and good dedicated website for vintage forums and stuff
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=10290


----------



## ontime (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet Cro-mo....I saw this thread and I had to get my camera and take some shots of my old beast. I bought this bike brand new in the mid 90's and it has taken care of me all over the world. I need to get new front shocks, maybe put some disk brakes on her, I really need to clean her up. The last 6 years or so Ive spent all my time on my "newer fancy" bikes. But no matter the good ol Cuda will always be my fav.:thumbsup:


















Many of the parts are original









This is really the only bike that has ever felt like it really fit me, a nice small frame.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

ontime said:


>


Looks like you've done some pedaling by the looks of that non-drive side crank!


----------



## ontime (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh yea


----------



## hamm23 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can you guys tell me what size fork I would have on my 1994 comp? I'm looking to replace/upgrade the old Manitou 3


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Fork size / My A2Limited*

hamm23 wrote, "Can you guys tell me what size fork I would have on my 1994 comp?

Hey hamm23,

Did you mean the size of the fork steerer tube? If so, the stock fork was 1 1/8th threaded with about 2 inches of thread at the top and used a 1 1/8th quill stem. I'll include a picture of my 1993 A2L for reference, I hope this answers your question.

'
``


----------



## digitalkreation (Aug 17, 2008)

neo_pop_71 said:


> What's happening VRC-
> 
> Any time I see a post about Barracuda bikes, I'm always interested. I know they aren't special to some (or many) of you on this board... but I love mine! I have a 1993 A2L (Limited), the gold and white frame, only made one year.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,

Mark here, alive and well, but not paying much attention these days as I've been toiling on the site night and day. It's back up at http://www.barracudabicycles.comand is being updated almost daily. Register at the forums, aight?


----------

